# starving....



## Diane 2 (Feb 1, 2007)

Trying wheat and dairy free. Dairy is fine, but does anyone else find it impossible to get full up avoiding bread? (It was almost easier to give up smoking!) Does anyone know anything about wheat free bread?.... Can you be a bread addict?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Why are you giving up wheat?I know some celiacs and they don't seem to have problems. You can get pasta made from quinoa (or just use straight quinoa) and gluten free baked goods.Most of the ones I know will have a potato or corn or rice with a meal for the starch instead of bread if they need something starchy.K.


----------



## 14141 (Feb 6, 2007)

I am also on a wheat free diet, not because I am a celiac, it is easier on my stomach and have found that quinoa is a good one and I can tolerate very well, spelt flour - my bakery makes spelt bread which is lovely. Also even though it is a member of the wheat family, I can tolerate easily, oats, so could try this as well. If you look in the health food aisle of your supermarket, they should have heaps of gluten free products, though do look as a lot still contain dairy.


----------



## Diane 2 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you for ideas. My GP suggested wheat free as something to try and I do feel better, but even after huge amounts of GF/rice pasta or loads of potatoes I am still hungry and really really crave bread (and can often eat half a loaf non-stop, like a woman possessed)- maybe I'm just greedy!Seriously though I am not like this with any other food ever, can take or leave chocolate, ice cream, chips .....Also finding I'm very bloated and have a dodgy tum after porrige too. I will definitely visit a speciality bakers, that's a great idea. Also did either of you find any good quinoa recipes. I have got some in, but it was a bit odd just boiled.thank you again Di


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

When I was on a GF diet I lived on organic chestnut-flour bread from Boothes supermarkets, it was the only thing I could find that was like real bread. A lot of GF breads have lots of additives that can make IBS worse, like Xanthum gum, needed to stop the bread falling apart! I tried baking my own but it came out flat and dry, and cakes (made with combination of buckwheat/chickpea(gram)/rice flour) totally sank in the middle with a horrible aftertaste. I liked TruFree range of GF DF biscuits though.I think I'm addicted to wheat as I always crave breads and pasta, though more than tiny amounts of them sets off my IBS. I tested negative for celiac disease. A GF diet didn't help my symptoms much.


----------



## Diane 2 (Feb 1, 2007)

SukieThank you. Is Boothes in the US? Di


----------



## TGNMOM (Mar 22, 2008)

Sukie,Please help??? I starting eating GF then found that I felt a lot better, then I decided to make sure my kids were not Gluten intolerant and that involved trying to make the experience easier for them, so I started cooking with Xanthum Gum/Guar Gum and keep having really bad episodes of constipation, but then I thing that it is the alternative flours, to much rice, to many banana's. So I backed off, then I thought I was crazy and tried it again and added of all things Xylitol, thinking that if anything it would make me have diarhea. Wrong I got constipated so bad that I had to go to the doctor. What is up??


----------

